# Happy 5th Birthday To My Snowball ...



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Darling Snowball ...

I cannot believe that you are already five years old today. 

Five years ago ... your Mommy said that she wanted a puppy for her birthday. I have received so many wonderful birthday gifts throughout the years. However, you have been, and are ... the best birthday gift I have ever received. You are more cherished and valued than diamonds and gold could ever be. And, if I had to ... I would even give up my beloved i-Pad for you! (you know how much I love my i-Pad) Yes, I would ... without a doubt. I cherish you, Snowball. You are the greatest treasure ever. :wub::wub::wub:

Through the past five years with you at my side ... I have never felt so much unconditional love. You love me no matter what. I can not be feeling my best ... and, yet, you are there to give me kisses and cuddles as you cuddle up close to me ... without my asking. You make me feel better and make me laugh every day. 

You entertain me with your charming ways ... how you play with your favorite tuggie toy. When I play tuggie with you ... I ask you if that is Mommy's tuggie. You shake your head back and forth with your tuggie toy in your mouth, as I hold on to the other end ... with you telling me ... "Noooooo, Mommy ... it is my tuggie toy!" 

I love when we play fetch together. You go running down the hall after your tuggie toy. And, Mommy will say ... "And, here comes Snowball running down the white carpet to the finishing line ... and, beyond! King of the puppy dogs ... champ of the world! And, all that stuff!" I laugh as we repeat these laps over and over! You look so happy and proud ... just as your Mommy is of you, Snowball.

I love if I ask you to kiss me on my nose ... and, you do. If I ask you to kiss me on the mouth ... you do that, too. I love how you want to cuddle up right next to me ... morning, noon, and night.

I love how you and I can communicate and talk. I love the inflections in your voice when we talk. I know you understand ... as I do you, too. Someone on SM recently asked how many words we think our doggies understand. I believe you understand more words and phrases that can be counted ... for sure.

I love our routine of saying puppy doggie prayers together before we go to sleep at night. I love our goodnight kisses. :wub:

And, when we awake in the morning ... I feel so blessed that you, Snowball, look at me with your loving eyes ... and, make me feel so beautiful ... even without my make-up. :wub::wub: 

You are my sunshine and doggie Earth Angel. I love you so much, my precious Snowball. :wub::wub::wub:

Snowball, I couldn't think of what to get you for your birthday. Every holiday and birthday ... I have bought you so many new toys. And, treats. And, clothes. However, you always go back to your old favorite tuggie toy ... and, your favorite treat. So, I think this birthday will be a little different. No new toys or treats. Well, a treat yes ... nibbles of a cupcake that you love ... but, not too much. I care too much to let you gobble down too much cupcake and then get an upset tummy.

So, on your birthday we will do your favorite things that you love the most. You love, love your walks in Leesburg ... your favorite place to walk and sniff!! And, we will play tuggie and fetch ... as much as you would like. And, we will eat some birthday cake. And, you love to hear me sing ... so, of course, I will sing Happy Birthday to you more than once. And, we will cuddle and give kissies to one another. :wub::wub::wub:

Happy Birthday to the sweetest and most precious angel doggie that I have ever been blessed to have in my life. :wub::wub: 

I love you with all of my heart, Snowball Pie. I could write volumes about your special, funny, and loving ways. Happy Birthday, Snowball Pie! :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:crying::crying: Marie, you could have at least warned us about needing Kleenex before reading your beautiful birthday tribute to Snowball. I still have a lump in my throat. You and he are so much a part of each other and I could hear it more than ever in your beautiful words (written on your iPad no doubt) about how much he means to you and Felix.  I think that today will be the most special birthday -- none of the extras -- just sheer love and fun all day long. :chili::chili: I'm so glad Snowball is in your life and so happy you are both in our lives, my dear friend Marie. So without further ado....
:cheer: HAPPY 5TH BIRTHDAY, SNOWBALL :cheer:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

:cheer:HAPPY BIRTHDAY SNOWBALL:cheer::cheer::cheer:LOTS OF TREATS FOR YOU
XOXO


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

Those are some of the sweetest words ever!!! I think we can all relate to these beautiful words. :wub::wub:

*Happy Happy Birthday Snowball!* :chili:

Enjoy your walk, playing tuggie and fetch, and most of all your CUPCAKE!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

The day you were born God knew you were going to be that special love gift for mommy and poppi, may you have many wonderful and healthy years sweet one.
HAPPY BIRTHDAY PRECIOUS BOY:heart::smootch:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

*Happy Birthday Snowball ! *

You are a precious boy and so lucky to have such a great Mommy and Poppi. And you know you're special when Mommy will give up her ipad for you! xxxxoooo Enjoy your day!


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Happy Birthday Snowball!!!

You are a special little angel!!!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Happy 5th Birthday, little Snowball! 



Hope you have a wonderful day filled with lots of love, happiness and joy!

I'm quite sure your dear mommy will spoil you with extra yummy treats!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Marie -- this was such a touching Birthday tribute for Snowball. It also brought a lump to my throat. :wub:

Snowball is such a special boy and so very lucky to have you and his Poppi as parents. I know how much you truly love him. And it sounds like he's enjoying his B-Day completely by doing all the things he loves best.

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY - SNOWBALL*​


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SNOWBALL!!artytime:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Happy Happy Birthday beautifully handsome boy!!! I cherish you and your Mommy so, so, so, so much. Daddy, too. Enjoy your special day, Snowball Pie.
xoxoxoxooxoxoxoox:wub::celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Hope you had a wonderful birthday little precious one! Much love to you!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

awwwww, Marie......now you're talking! Give the boy the stuff HE likes the best. :chili: That's what I like to do also. Your Snowball is truly a blessing and I am so glad that you have him...may the three of you have many happy loving years together. :wub:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

:chili:Happy Birthday, Snowball!!:chili:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Awe-how sweet!:crying 2::crying 2: Happy Birthday, sweet Snowball. :wub: Marie, he sounds just so wonderful!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

What a beautiful birthday tribute! Happy 5th Birthday, Snowball!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Marie, I really enjoyed reading your post and could see all the love in everything you wrote. Its amazing to me how much we love these little dogs. I hope Snowball had a wonderful birthday and he'll have many many more. Please give him hugs and kisses from me and the girls!:wub:
HAPPY BIRTHDAY SNOWBALL!!!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Happy Birthday Snowball :cheer: :cheer:

What a lovely 5 year tribute Marie :tender:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:happy::happy:

Happy Birthday Snowball!!

Life is good at your house Marie---you are a woman who is truly blessed! I wish you, Felix & Snowball the realization that you have everything richly to enjoy together.

Many happy returns of the day little guy!:wub::wub:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh Marie that is the most touching birthday tribute ever!!! Gosh your precious Snowball is just so amazing. I love him too. :wub:

I'm sorry I'm a bit late, but Happy Birthday sweet Snowball. You are truly a very special little boy with a very special mommy and daddy.


----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

*Lucky guy*

Happy birthday Snowball!!! you are a handsome young babe with a loving mom and that makes you a LUCKY GUY!

From your friends in Miami!:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Ah, happy birthday, Snowball. I know you bring your mommie & poppi so much joy and happiness.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Oh my gosh!! Happy 5th my Wee Little Snowball Pie!!

Yipeeee!! We love you, and your Mommy, so very much ~ :wub:

:wine:artytime::dothewave::celebrate - firewor


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

:crying:Oh my gosh...Marie that was beautiful. I'm so happy that you got the best birthday gift EVER...Snowball is a lucky boy too. He's such a beautiful boy!!!!:wub:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SNOWBALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We wuv you so much sweetie pie!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Snowball, you beautiful little guy! You are so lucky to have a mommy and daddy who love you so very much! Marie, that letter got me teary eyed!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Happy 5 years adorable Snowball :wub:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

oh wow im crying of joy here . happy belated birthday snowball . 

it is so obvious the joy that u bring ur mommy!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

awwww, what a very beautiful letter Marie!!:wub:
happy birthday sweet Snowball!!:tender:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

:dothewave:Happy Birthday Snowball!:celebrate - firewor:cheer:


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SNOWBALL PIE
:chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili​


----------

